# iBook G3 Upgraded 10.4.8 to 10.4.11 - No Reboot



## Maladroid (Apr 23, 2009)

My kid got a small video cam for his B-day.
It's a "FLiP" camera.
He couldn't get it to work, so I plugged-in the USB and found he hadn't installed part of the prog.

Once in, it downloaded several videos with ease, but when we went to play them on Quick Time, it said we needed a newer QT (of course).
:wink:
So, we went to download a new QuickTime version... but we needed to be running OS 10.4.10 or higher. (He's on 10.4.8).

So we clicked on Upgrades and sure enough, there was an Upgrade from Apple for 10.4.11.
We downloaded it, clicked install and then waited about 30-40 minutes.

(Getting bored yet?)

Then it said the install failed.
:upset:
So, because everything was running so slowly, I decided to reboot.
BAD IDEA.

The laptop GONGS, then the Apple logo appears in black on grey - no problem there.....but the pinwheel spins and spins and spins. 

I let it spin for an hour and: no results.

What next?
The poor kid. He's an honor roll student and he just wanted to load his videos for a comm class he's taking. 

I feel like I've let him down. :sigh:

Please help me, Obi Wan...or anybody? ray:

Maladroid


----------



## Maladroid (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry, this is an iBook G4/700Mhz/12.1 inch screen.
My bad.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have the CDs that came with the iBook new? Also, have you tried rebooting it again? Also, have you held down the shift key when booting?


----------



## Maladroid (Apr 23, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Do you have the CDs that came with the iBook new? Also, have you tried rebooting it again? Also, have you held down the shift key when booting?


No. The iBook was an eBay item that my wife bought for him.
I have rebooted- about a dozen times.

I'll try it with the Shift key.

I went into single-user mode and ran the fsck -f test and it ran with no results. Then I accessed his HDD with my iBook on a Firewire, but I couldn't find his System Preferences folder!!!


I also typed-in "reboot" in single-user and it went back to the spinning pinwheel again.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What kind of iBook do you have?


----------



## Maladroid (Apr 23, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> What kind of iBook do you have?


Whoops, sorry...it's an iBook G4/700/30GB with 12.1" screen.
...a lil' feller!
:laugh:

A nice lady in my neighborhood dropped by with 10.4.8 Tiger disks, but they were for MacBook Pro. Does that make a difference?

In any case, I slid-in the disk and booted while holding-down the "C" key and got nothing. 
Then I tried the "alt/option" key and saw no CD as a choice to reboot from and I also ran yet another single-user mode start-up and *fsck -fy* command. 
It stated that it had fixed everything, but it still just rolls that pinwheel on the gray screen.
:4-dontkno

I don't know what to do next.....


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Macbook disks will not work in an iBook, as they have different CPUs. Now, is your iBook running the same OS as your kid's iBook? Do you have the disks for your iBook, those will work in your kid's iBook.


----------



## Maladroid (Apr 23, 2009)

So sorry, Sinclair - I misunderstood your Q.

MY iBook is a 1.42Mhz G4 running on 10.5.xx. And nope, I don't have disks either. Mine was purchased off Craig's List with no discs.

Ok, so that explains why the iBook wouldn't boot off the MacBook Pro discs!
(Thank you.)
ray:

I have a friend with an iBook and the discs for 10.4.8. He's mailing them on Tues. For now, I'm letting my kid do his project on my iBook G4.

Is there anything else I can try in the meantime?


----------

